# Harpsichord starter



## JohannSBach

Hey guys,

I'm new to this forum, so be kind.. ;-)

Soon, I will be the proud owner of a two manual harpsichord! My music reading skills are OK, I'm taking lessons and I'm practicing a lot. BUT, of course playing the harpsichord is a whole other thing than playing the piano, as I have for a long time now. I've printed Händel's lessons for Princess Anne, but I can't make anything out of those..

Does anybody have any thoughts on how I could learn how to play the harpsichord without having to take actual harpsichord classes?

Thanks!


----------



## Sonata

Good luck! What an interesting task you are embarking on! No good suggestions I'm afraid. Are lessons not available to you? If they are I'd suggest you'd reconsider because it really will be the best way to learn.


----------



## JohannSBach

It sure is an interesting task.. My goal is to eventually be able to perform an oratorium like Messiah with a choir and an orchestra.

Lessons are not available for me right now, but I will be taking them when I start my vocal studies next year. Seems like a good idea to start to learn the basics already though..


----------



## Sonata

I understand, and don't blame you for getting a head start. I've just recently started playing the piano myself. I am doing the same as you, starting the journey on my own, then getting a teacher in a couple of months.


----------



## clavichorder

If you already know how to play the piano, use your intuition and don't think about it too hard, would be my thought. I can make music at the same mediocre level on a harpsichord as I can on a piano, that's where I'm pulling that one from.

The one thing I will mention though is that maintaining a harpsichord is very different from keeping a piano regulated. They require a lot more attention, and yet, if you are committed, with a little instruction it can all be done on your own without a tuner or builder. That being said, if you can find a builder or someone who knows something about instrument making in your area, ask them to have a look at it and give their advice. Maybe they can hook you up with an expert, or they know some general things about wooden string instruments, wood work, ect., that might be invaluable.

I cannot stress that keeping a harpsichord in regulation is a big commitment. There is the basic body of the instrument which should hold up without too much tampering as long as you treat it right, then the jacks and keyboard(in your case double), and possibly some stops and associated levers; those things have to work mechanically. The most tedious thing by far are the parts of the jacks, the *plectra* and the *dampers*. Plectrum should be voiced evenly, and its good to understand how they work so they can be replaced, usually plastic and supplied by makers, although if you have the right instrument, you can make your own from crow quill. Dampers are usually pieces of felt, and they can migrate and start doing funny things from time to time. And last but not least, those strings, and associated tuning pins. So much stuff to deal with, but if you like that sort of thing, you'll find pleasure in working on it. Harpsichords; mechanically simpler than a piano and yet harder to maintain, mostly because so much work needs to be done by the owner and certain things you need to order from makers since it requires tremendous skill and good equipment to make them yourself.

So, playing them... Some players thump the keys too hard, others get too delicate about pressing them and don't keep proper tempo or miss notes. Its all about rhythm and timing really, and to a much smaller extent, using the stops to get different sounds for effect. I like playing Bach, Scarlatti, Telemann, and other baroque composers on harpsichord or instruments with one dynamic(like digital harpsichords). Lends a different perspective to the timing and pauses in the music and it isn't quite as hard in many ways.

Depending on your harpsichord, just play and learn pieces for it, Scarlatti, Telemann, Bach, Handel, Rameau, Couperin, Byrd, list goes on... If you like to improvise, *have fun* with that too, as that will lend you more knowledge about how to make music on it even if you don't feel very able at it.

If you can find someone in your area who knows something, don't worry about formal lessons but just ask them for pointers. Often the musicians and amateurs who know something about harpsichord are very "word of mouth" type people, like a lot of musicians seem to be. A generous guitar or baroque instrument maker could hook you up with some cool connections.


----------



## JohannSBach

Thanks a lot for the advices, guys! I can really use this.

Clavichorder, your post made me realise I forgot to say the harpsichord is now with a professor I know, she teaches harpsichord at a conservatory. She will 'deliver' the instrument in a playable state, for free! Can't thank her enough. She may me able to teach me some stuff, like you said without me taking official lessons.

Got any more technical advice? Bring it on!


----------

